# [solved] WiFi ad-hoc

## vitaliy_mad

Уже голова трещит по швам. Не могу понять в чем проблема.

Имеется ноут с карточкой bcm4318. Дрова стали и работают нормально. iwlist scan сети видит.

КПК с WiFi на борту. 

Пытаюсь создать ad-hoc на ноуте без ключа. и приконектится кпк-ашкой. 

КПК сеть видит, но не может соеденится.

```

localhost ~ # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.32 #13 SMP Sun Jan 10 01:52:14 Local time zone must be set--see zic i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

localhost ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"madnet"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Cell: 72:88:58:64:24:91

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

localhost ~ # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:a5:17:b9:6d

          inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:41 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:2736 (2.6 KiB)

localhost ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("10.1.0.9 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 10.1.0.1")

modules=("iwconfig")

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="MadNET"

iwconfig_wlan0=("rate 54M")

channel_wlan0="9"

config_wlan0=("192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

```

----------

## fank

а tcpdump что-нить показывает?

----------

## vitaliy_mad

tcpdump показывал уходяшие пакеты и ни одного входящего. 

Проблема была в неправильно подключенной антене. Поменял два проводка местами и все заработало как часы...

----------

